# So I just got a Bamboo Fun Tablet...



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

And I was wondering if anyone else has this thing? If so, how good is it for artwork? It's pressure sensitive, and has good reviews around the web.

Also, I was wondering what programs you guys use to draw? I use to draw on paper, scan it, use the curve tool in MS paint, then erase the pencil marks in Paint.net and color it from there. 

I've only been through that process a few times mind you, so I'm not sure if I'm being an idiot and creating more work for myself anyway. 

...and before you say I'm an idiot for going out and buying a tablet while only being a abysmal artist for about a month, my mother witnessed me going through that god awful process of refining my pictures and she decided to give me a tablet for my birthday. (which is actually on the 21st, but due to busy schedules, I opened my stuff today.)



So my point of this thread is to ask other tablet users whether or not the Bamboo is a good tablet, what programs to use with it, and some all around basic tips for tablet artwork. Any help at all would be appreciated.

The tablet in question:

http://www.tritech-computers.com/store2/images/Wacom Bamboo Tablet Med Black CTE650K-10PK.jpg
http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_fun.php


P.S. Anyone know how to get it to recognize Japanese script and convert it to text? That would be awesome for my Japanese class.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 20, 2010)

Edit: Most of your questions can be answered on the wacom tablet website http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_fun.php

I know that it works with gimp if you need a free art program to use with it I know others do.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not that I don't have programs to use it with, It comes with a lot of free software. It's just that I want to know what programs other people use. I'm extremely new to drawing, and as stated, I believe my art is 'ok' at best. I just want to head in the right direction.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

SAI Paint Tool, Flash, Photoshop.


----------



## Hellerskull (Apr 20, 2010)

Pretty much what Toraneko listed on here. 

Oh, and Corel paint too. I don't use it, I don't know how. 

I just brought wacom bamboo pen two days ago after my piece-of-shit Hanvon tablet died on me. I have Corel paint program come with it. Don't you have that program included in your tablet?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 20, 2010)

paint.net is a good free starter program. it's like photoshop light


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

It came with Adobe Photoshop Elements 7, Nik Color Efex Pro, and Corel Painter Essentials.


Corel Painter Essentials isn't working for some reason though.

Is Photoshop elements the same as photoshop? I've never used it before.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry but where should I need Flash for? It's only for animations, isn't?


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know why I would _require_ flash for any reason. It would be nice to have on any occasion, though.

On an unrelated note, my Corel paint isn't working. I install it and it says that it has become unstable when I try to open it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 20, 2010)

i got the bamboo fun it cam with stuff, photo elements 5. I still suggest paint.net as it is simpler to learn. I dunno how like photoshop elements is to photoshop though.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

Photoshop elements is pretty much Photoshop lite. 

Flash is just a personal preference; I used to use it to do lineart before I discovered SAI, and I use it for animation. 

Looks like different tablets come with different software. Mine came with Sketchbook Express and... some other things I never installed. I've got things like Corel Painter and ArtRage but I hardly ever use those.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a great tool for people getting into art (like myself) and, lucky! mine came with photoshop elements 6


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Kifale said:


> It's a great tool for people getting into art (like myself) and, lucky! mine came with photoshop elements 6



It said 6 on the package, but according to the program itself, It's 7. I don't know. It's probably 6.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

I like playing with openCanvas, because that's pretty much what I'm used to at this point.


----------

